
On-prem native AWS services - StreamBright
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/11/announcing-aws-outposts/
======
nwrk
Product page link:
[https://aws.amazon.com/outposts/](https://aws.amazon.com/outposts/)

From the FAQ: Q: Which AWS services do Outposts support?

A: Customers can provision Amazon EC2 instances and EBS volumes locally on an
Outpost. At launch or in the months after, we plan to add services like RDS,
ECS, EKS, SageMaker, EMR. Like today, customers can use Private Link gateway
endpoints to privately connect their VPC resources to regional AWS services
such as Amazon S3 and DynamoDB.

Curious to see prices.

------
ilovetux
So Amazon is adding house-arrest as an alternative to their prison-style lock-
in?

------
Dunedan
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18554318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18554318)

------
jamiepenney
This handily solves an issue with one of my clients - they wanted to make sure
they could deploy their SaaS app on-prem if a customer asked for it, so had
been avoiding going all in on AWS-specific services. Bet the pricing is "if
you have to ask it's too much" but I guess we'll see.

~~~
vmh1928
Or you could go the other way and deploy the app on something like RedHat
OpenShift, IBM Cloud Private or Pivotal's Kube offering and deploy either on-
prem or in a cloud.

------
exabrial
So could you theoretically franchise an AWS Region with this?

------
spydum
Looks like AzureStack competitor? I’ve never seen someone adopt AzureStack
either though.

